# What I'm racing



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

My current racecar is a 1996 200SX SE-R which runs in Showroom Stock C. Took 14th in the Runoffs last year. This year I did only the first National in the NE, so far.
BUT, in that race, I beat Neal Sapp who was also driving an identical 200SX. Made my day!! It was the first time I ever out-qualified him and beat him!!
Anyway, this car is now for sale.
My new car will be a 2002 Sentra SE-R, as soon as the cage is in.
Barry


----------

